
The Missing Amazon Glacier Cost-Estimator Calculator - jhack
https://github.com/brandt/amazon-glacier-calc
======
ojiikun
Very handy. What I really want to see next is a side-by-side comparison of how
much Glacier and S3 Classic cost for given usage pattern(s). It's deceptively
simple how Glacier is hands-down cheaper than S3 if you write only for backup,
but could be more expensive depending on when you need to access that backup.
:/

